# Speaking of ironwood



## vicv (Feb 20, 2013)

I hate stealing a thread by going off topic so I started a new one. I have a really nice ironwood handle on my custom EDC knife. It's starting to fade and lose it's luster. I asked the maker but he doesn't seem to return my emails. For you makers out there ore anyone with experience what should I use to kinda clean up the finish again and make it look new?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 20, 2013)

vicv said:


> I hate stealing a thread by going off topic so I started a new one. I have a really nice ironwood handle on my custom EDC knife. It's starting to fade and lose it's luster. I asked the maker but he doesn't seem to return my emails. For you makers out there ore anyone with experience what should I use to kinda clean up the finish again and make it look new?



I'm not a maker, but I use "board butter", a mixture of beeswax and mineral oil, on my ironwood handles. Then buff with a cloth to shine it up.

Rick


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 20, 2013)

Ironwood will usually develop a patina over time getting darker.
My suggestion would be to get some of the blue painter's tape and mask off everything except the wood of the handle.
Then with ExtraFine 0000 steel wood rub down the wood until the surface patina is gone.
Then clean off any residue from the steel wool.
Finally apply a wood paste wax to the wood.
Let it sit a little while then rub the handle down with a soft cloth.

This may, or may not work. It will make the handle look better.


----------



## vicv (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks. Board butter eh? I'll try making some. Just need to find beeswax. To burl source Wood paste wax? And will the steel wool affect my brass pins? The wood actually looks nice and did darken up it just lost its shine and now is kinda dull waxy looking. Not sure how to explain. Plus some minor scuffing. It's really not meant as a work knife as its thin and pretty with a nice leather sheath but that doesn't stop me lying on concrete and such while wearing it


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 20, 2013)

Just buff it, it should return back to close to original condition, but Ironwood will darken over time from the oils in your hands.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 20, 2013)

I wipe mine with whiskey, get the funk off and polish her up, good as new


----------



## vicv (Feb 20, 2013)

So good cleaning then just buff by rubbing with a soft dry cloth?


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 20, 2013)

Just sand it in increasing grits until you like the polish then buff it with a mineral oil on a cloth a few times until clean and shiny. I've brought back handles that lived in a dishwasher like this.


----------



## vicv (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok thanks. I'll try that


----------

